
Looking for a Remote Internship? - serferkid
http://www.remoteinternships.co
======
serferkid
In 2011, I started a company called Cyber Interns (after being a virtual
intern myself) to help students find remote internships. I ended up shutting
it down as I got busy with another job.

Recently, I was trying to help a friend's younger brother find a remote
internship at a great startup and had to go through tons of crappy sites and
listings. So, I decided to bring Cyber Interns back with Remote Internships!

I curate all the listings on the site to make sure only quality virtual
internships are available.

Currently focusing on startups looking for amazing marketing, design,
development, and editorial talent. Imagine living in Omaha, NE and being able
to intern for a hot mobile app in SF?

Side note: I know most people are against unpaid internships, but the unpaid
internships on the site are not B.S. / people trying to abuse the system. I
try to find quality positions from reputable companies looking to hire the
best talent (paid or unpaid). At the right company, an unpaid internship can
provide valuable experience and be great for building up your portfolio /
resume.

You can learn more here: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/remote-
internships-2](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/remote-internships-2)

